# ينظر إلي أم ينظر ل



## Fatma Gamal Helmy

السلام عليكم، اريد ان اعرف ما هو المعني الأصح
عندما( تنظر إلى المرأة العربية) أم( عندما تنظر  
للمرأة العربية) تجد الحنان، والأصالة ، والقوة
شكرا مقدما


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،
على حد علمي، يمكن استخدام حرفي الجر، لكن أظن أن الأفضل في مثل هذه العبارات استخدام إلى: عندما تنظر إلى كذا تجد كذا


----------



## Fatma Gamal Helmy

cherine said:


> وعليكم السلام،
> على حد علمي، يمكن استخدام حرفي الجر، لكن أظن أن الأفضل في مثل هذه العبارات استخدام إلى: عندما تنظر إلى كذا تجد كذا


تمام شكرا جزيلا


----------

